# 早く片付けて一緒に暮らしたいです。



## theseus_

Context:


> 今日は彼氏と朝から市役所や警察署に行き、住所の変更手続きをしました。ついでに実家にいるここちゃん(a rabbit)に会いに行きました。早く片付けて一緒に暮らしたいです。



The author had just moved into a new house, and she had a pet rabbit coco-chan in her previous apartment.
I guess she took her pet into her parents' home during the move. 

But I'm confused that 片付けて means what? 
Does it suggest that if the author have made up rooms of her new apartment, then she can bring the rabbit coco-chan back from her parents' house ?


----------



## Flaminius

I think the implied object of 片付ける is 引越しの荷物を.  In other words, the new apartment is still cluttered and the woman and her boyfriend need to make room in order to house coco-chan.


----------



## gengo

theseus_ said:


> 今日は彼氏と朝から市役所や警察署に行き、住所の変更手続きをしました。ついでに実家にいるここちゃん(a rabbit)に会いに行きました。早く片付けて一緒に暮らしたいです。
> 
> But I'm confused that 片付けて means what?
> Does it suggest that if the author have made up rooms of her new apartment, then she can bring the rabbit coco-chan back from her parents' house ?



Flam is the native speaker, but I read this a bit differently.  That is, I read it as meaning "I want to hurry up and get all this business (registering at the shiyakusho, etc.) over with so we can live together (with my boyfriend)."  片付ける can also mean to finish some task, etc.

Flam, is that interpretation not possible?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「住所の変更手続き（住民票、および運転免許証の住所変更）」はすでに完了している（「片付いている」）ので、今から片付ける必要はないと思います。

僕は、
・引っ越しの荷物のかたずけ
・電気の手配、ガスの手配、水道の手配
・カーテンを付けたり、照明の取り付け
・インタネット接続や、テレビの契約
・新聞契約（多分最近はしないヒトが多いと思う）
・固定電話の手配（これもしないかな）
・ペットのウサギのかごや、エサの手配
等のすべてを含んだ行為をふくめて「日常生活に戻すためのあれこれ」を早く完了させて日常の暮らしに戻ることを意味すると思います。
（理論上、より正確に言うと、「ペットのウサギを引き取る行為だけを残した残りのすべて」であり、日常に戻るとはいっても、「2人の新生活における日常」であり、過去の日常とは異なる可能性はあると思いますが。）
その意味を含んだ「引っ越しの荷物のかたずけ」あるいは「引っ越しのかたずけ」「引っ越しの事後処理」だと思います。
（要するにお二人とも同じ事をおっしゃっていると思います。）

＠　theseus_ :
片付ける＝終わらせる＝完了させる＝make something finished, completed

>Does it suggest that if the author has made up rooms of her new apartment, then she can bring the rabbit coco-chan back from her parents' house?   *Exactly!*


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「住所の変更手続き」はすでに完了している（「片付いている」）ので、今から片付ける必要はないと思います。


Yes, you're right.  I shouldn't have mentioned the shiyakusho.


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> ・引っ越しの荷物のかたずけ
> ・電気の手配、ガスの手配、水道の手配
> ・カーテンを付けたり、照明の取り付け
> ・インタネット接続や、テレビの契約
> ・新聞契約（多分最近はしないヒトが多いと思う）
> ・固定電話の手配（これもしないかな）
> 等のすべてを含んだ行為をふくめて「日常生活に戻すためのあれこれ」を早く完了させて日常の暮らしに戻ることを意味すると思います。



Yes, that's exactly what I was referring to.  That is, all the various tasks that must be completed in order to move to a new place.



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> その意味を含んだ「引っ越しの荷物のかたずけ」あるいは「引っ越しのかたずけ」だと思います。
> （要するにお二人とも同じ事をおっしゃっていると思います。）



Well, Flam was referring to clearing away the boxes, etc., in the new place, whereas I was referring to taking care of all the necessary business, which of course also includes clearing away boxes.


----------



## Flaminius

Yes, *gengo*, that is another interpretation that crossed my mind.  I debated myself and turned it down for reasons that SLTD has made clear.  The verb itself can imply doing away both physical and conceptual clutters.


----------



## theseus_

Thanks everybody！
I've learned 片付ける can imply dealing with so many things.



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> ＠　theseus_ :
> 片付ける＝終わらせる＝完了させる＝make something finished, completed


So, can I say 片付ける emphasizes the finished status of something and it seems like a causative verb？


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Oh, sorry. My explanation was confusing.

片付ける=finish
片付ける is not a causative verb.


片付ける has a good collocation with さっさと or すぐに or 早く.

すぐに片付ける、さっさと片付ける、早く片付ける
=finish (something) right away, immediately, or ASAP

>片付ける can imply dealing with so many things.

This is not a general rule/characteristic of the verb 片付ける.
We were talking about what was the abbreviated object in this context, specifically.


----------



## gengo

theseus_ said:


> So, can I say 片付ける emphasizes the finished status of something and it seems like a causative verb？



I have always thought of the verb as encompassing actions reflected by its two kanji.  That is, in a broad sense, it refers to putting (付ける) things to one side (片).  Getting things out of the way, or clearing things up, in other words.

That's just my own personal interpretation, though.


----------



## theseus_

gengo said:


> I have always thought of the verb as encompassing actions reflected by its two kanji.  That is, in a broad sense, it refers to putting (付ける) things to one side (片).  Getting things out of the way, or clearing things up, in other words.
> 
> That's just my own personal interpretation, though.


Thanks,I like this idea. Though I know kanji is different from hanzi, but I take delight in finding correlations between them.
Actually, I had been puzzled why the two kanji "片付" can mean like that, particularly in the meaning of "片".


----------

